# Tissot leloc vs Tissot Carson Powermatic 80 vs Visodate



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Am hunting for a cheap dress watch in gold to add to my current rotation and as my first modern gold plated watch. I have narrowed down my choices to these 3 from the Tissot brand. The Tissot leloc in yellow gold T415.413.71 (only thing i do not like about it is the black second hand? and partially obscured case back), the Tissot Visodate in yellow gold T019.430.36.031.01 (Only thing i dont like is the day-date, prefer just date) and the Tissot Carson Powermatic 80 T085.407.36.011.00 (the dial looks rather plain and uninspiring to me). 

Price wise the leloc in yellow gold is the cheapest, the carson and viso date are similar priced, around $100 more than the leloc. I really dislike the carson dial but wouldn't mind the 80 hours power reserve? I love the viso date dial except for the day window......arghh

Anyone have any opinions? Or do i have other choices at this price range. I've also considered the Seiko SARB 066 and SARB 072..


----------



## robncircus (Dec 29, 2012)

Fwiw this sarb got more comments in one weekend then any other watch I have. Love this little beast.





Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

I've owned both the le locle and the visodate. The le locle stuck around for about a month.. I grew tired of it pretty quickly. The visodate is definitey a keeper, I wore it to an interview the other day and it looked absolutely magnificent.

My vote is for the visodate. The clean lines of the case and the heritage logo on the dial are amazing.


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Wife surprised me with this 








Inside the nicely wrapped box was this









Sent from my PadFone Infinity using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

Awwww... what a lucky hubby... and a doting wifey...


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

I chose the Le Locle from that group.








And Abbey Road Approves this message.


----------



## Black8ball (Feb 5, 2014)

I vote for lelocle... at first the black second hand was question but now i see it as a nice detail... some very expensive watches have the same concept... so it s not a cheap shick... Visodate also good watch just don t like the design. Carson has new tech movement more accurate but le locle got me with dial design and famous back cover... BTW is your butterfly clasp silver inside on le locle?


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

My le locle clasp is gold on the inside as well but back case is not pvd coated...cute cat jar...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Black8ball (Feb 5, 2014)

Have seen that some has silver clasp inside... but the silver back is ok... it kinda approves that gold on front is real not just all over cheap paint...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I think your best bet is the Visodate because you are clearly not keen on the Carson (unlike me) and P80 or not I think that an owner should love the watch rather than the movement. The Le Locle gets lots of love but much as I've tried I just can't bring myself to like the dial on it.


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the opinions, but ultimately ended up with the le locle in yellow gold PVD. Wife picked it up for me which was very nice of her, guess she felt i preferred the le locle and she hates the vintage looks of the viso date which was one of my favorites as well. 
Initial impressions from wearing the watch since this morning, very understated and non bling bling for a yellow gold watch, the dial is large and very legible, the guilloche pattern is beautiful and the embossed roman numerals in gold color makes the dial less flat and more 3D which i like. Too early to comment on accuracy, but it has gained 4s in my watch box since i adjusted the time last night. 

My only gripes so far are that the sapphire glass feels fragile somehow, it gives off a very loud tink tink sound when i tap it with my finger nail, the sapphire glass on my more expensive pieces give a more assuring thunk...the depolyment clasp feels very light and "cheap" no where near as good as the one on my Omega De Ville or even my Hamilton..I guess for this price, they had to make some compromises eh..


----------



## Donf (Jul 11, 2006)

Congrats on the new watch and very nice wife. 
Concerning the color of the second hand, I assume (and we all know how that can go awry) that you would prefer it gold as the other hands? A good watchmaker should be able to source you one that would work though you would surely not be able to match the delicate shape with that distinctive bulb on the end. 
But- you could have the factory hand repainted BLUE! Then you'd have something with a touch of color, understated, and original. Some people freak out over customizing a watch but, hey, it's your watch and you have to look at it more than they do.


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Donf said:


> Congrats on the new watch and very nice wife.
> Concerning the color of the second hand, I assume (and we all know how that can go awry) that you would prefer it gold as the other hands? A good watchmaker should be able to source you one that would work though you would surely not be able to match the delicate shape with that distinctive bulb on the end.
> But- you could have the factory hand repainted BLUE! Then you'd have something with a touch of color, understated, and original. Some people freak out over customizing a watch but, hey, it's your watch and you have to look at it more than they do.


Interesting suggestion about modding the second hand, a no-go for now as it is still under the 2 years manufacturer warranty.....


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

Abbey Road checked and she says "You done good!"


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

Congrats on the new gift, there are definitely some great aspects about the watch! enjoy!


----------



## Delmarco (Jul 1, 2009)

Is the Sapphire AR coated or not?

I'm interested in this watch but some of the older Tissot watch video reviews always griped about their use of cheap crystals and crystals that were not AR coated. 
They also definitely skimp on their leather strap quality as well. I've heard the Leloc strap will give you a couple of months to a year max under daily wear before it disintegrates on your wrist. Good thing for replacement straps.



balzebub said:


> Thanks for all the opinions, but ultimately ended up with the le locle in yellow gold PVD. Wife picked it up for me which was very nice of her, guess she felt i preferred the le locle and she hates the vintage looks of the viso date which was one of my favorites as well.
> Initial impressions from wearing the watch since this morning, very understated and non bling bling for a yellow gold watch, the dial is large and very legible, the guilloche pattern is beautiful and the embossed roman numerals in gold color makes the dial less flat and more 3D which i like. Too early to comment on accuracy, but it has gained 4s in my watch box since i adjusted the time last night.
> 
> My only gripes so far are that the sapphire glass feels fragile somehow, it gives off a very loud tink tink sound when i tap it with my finger nail, the sapphire glass on my more expensive pieces give a more assuring thunk...the depolyment clasp feels very light and "cheap" no where near as good as the one on my Omega De Ville or even my Hamilton..I guess for this price, they had to make some compromises eh..


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Visodate gets my vote.


----------



## MartinM (Feb 20, 2015)

Delmarco said:


> Is the Sapphire AR coated or not?


Double-sided antireflective coating for the chronometer models, and no antireflective coating on the regular models.

Regarding of the quality of the sapphire crystal, we have sold hundreds of Le Locle models the past years and have never had a single one come back in with a broken crystal.


----------



## mwillems (Dec 31, 2017)

I have two Le Locles and a Visodate. All good. The Visodate is very rough when winding though, and the Le Locle with Powermatic 80 is inaccurate to 20 seconds a day. The other two are within a second or two.


----------



## mike_787 (Dec 21, 2017)

Be advised, if you wear your PVD plated watch daily the gold will start to wear away and look grey after about two years.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

mike_787 said:


> Be advised, if you wear your PVD plated watch daily the gold will start to wear away and look grey after about two years.


Perhaps you can get a 18k solid gold Tissot and no worry for PVD gold color fading away.


----------



## mwillems (Dec 31, 2017)




----------

